# My keeper blue marble bengals



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally as everyone has been asking and asking about my blue marbles I have finally had a chance to take some photos. 
They are 4 months old now.

My Marble Boy










































My Marble Girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous - looks like they get up to lots of mischief!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

My blue girl is very naughty and loves to try and get away with climbing to the top of the curtains. My blue boy is such a softy but a total escape artist!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> My blue girl is very naughty and loves to try and get away with climbing to the top of the curtains. My blue boy is such a softy but a total escape artist!!!


I did notice one climbing up the curtains....I have just discovered the water spray for my Maine Coon females - they are naughty too!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

She was overdue a nail cutting session.. which also helps lol she is a cheeky monkey. she has met the spray bottle  let us just say it is not her best friend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful cats, stunning coat patterns,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They do look fun! lots of mischief there I'll bet :biggrin:
Beautiful cats with fabulous markings


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> They do look fun! lots of mischief there I'll bet :biggrin:
> Beautiful cats with fabulous markings


Thank you  I am pretty pleased with these two


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they are both gorgeous!:thumbup1:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are gorgeous, I love the marbling pattern*


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous kitties with lovely markings.  I bet you're really proud of them!


----------

